# RIP Nana Dog



## CactusWren (Nov 4, 2018)

I hope it's okay to talk about Nana, our Golden. She had a difficult night, panting and restless, and never got up this morning. We made the call to have a service come to the house and put her out of her pain. Picked up my daughter so she could be part of it. It was very hard to say goodbye and I know it hasn't totally hit me yet, but I was glad she was able to spend her last hours at home, with her people.

She was 13-14 years old. We got her from a rescue when she was 5-ish. Nana was 110 pounds when she was rescued (she was fat!), but only 60 when she died. She was extremely dog aggressive but never met a person who wasn't her best friend. We had to keep her and Jupiter pup (14 months old now) separated, which was a pain and probably not great for Jupiter's development. We had hoped they would eventually get along, but as her health deteriorated, we decided to just forgo that process. Nana was diagnosed with diabetes a year and a half ago and we never really got the medicine well-sorted. The cause of her death was probably liver hepatitis as a side effect of the diabetes.

Nana always was a chow hound and never really lost her appetite. I knew this was going to be her last day, but I figured I'd let her try some chicken anyway. She ate... and ate... and ate.. I fed her little chunks by hand since she didn't get up. Then I started giving her peanut butter. She licked some... then some more... then some more... I was glad to see her enjoying her food, slightly disturbed she was so hungry. I gave her little drinks of water using an insulin needle with the metal pulled out.

Well, she's gone now and all that's left is a paw imprint they made in a clay disk. 

The house seems empty and there's definitely a hole there...


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

So sorry for your loss. RIP Nana, run free.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Sorry for your loss.Sounds like she had a wonderful life with your family


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

it is good to share. we cry together over the memories, good, bad, boring, exciting. I hope you sleep well and enjoy good dreams of good time.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

Of course it's fine to post about your Nana, what a long blessed life she had with you. I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I’m so so sorry.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

I am so very sorry for your loss.
Sheilah


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

She sounds like an awesome girl! And she was well loved. Peace to you and I hope Nana has gone to a place where the treats are never ending and her dish is always full.


----------



## Petra's Dad (Jan 6, 2020)

Sorry to hear this. Very sad to have this happen


----------



## Jessica Gertig Cooper (Dec 3, 2019)

This is a very hard thing. We're never really prepared
I'm sorry for your loss!


----------



## Arathorn II (Oct 7, 2017)

sorry for your loss

reminds me of an old PFR song 






In 1993, PFR released their second album, _Goldie's Last Day_, whose title track was inspired by the passing of Patrick Andrew's pet golden retriever.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

I’m so sorry. What a sweet girl.


----------



## squirl22 (Apr 1, 2015)

So sorry for your loss. They definitely leave a big joke when they depart us.


----------



## tc68 (May 31, 2006)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

So sorry for your loss of Nana.
Clipper loved his food till the end too.
Rest in peace Nana, peace to you.


----------

